# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Tổng dọn kho

## Tuancoi

Dọn kho phía sau nhà còn khoản vài tạ khoan pin, súng bắn vít kèm một số đồ 110 và một số đã nâng cấp lên 220V. Tất cả đều đã đc sửa chữa bảo dưỡng ngon lành.  Nay bố già chuyển sang chơi bơm hơi và máy phát điện nên muốn thành lý bớt. Giá khoan pin thành lý 200k/3cái, cưa kiếm220V 400k, khoan điện 200k.Còn Ae nào muốn mua lại với số lượng lớn sẽ có giá tốt. Liền hệ Tuấn 0935210022

----------


## Mới CNC

Nhìn giàn khủng của ông xung trận kìa.

----------


## huuminhsh

bác tìm cho em 1 con khoan pin và một súng bắn vít pin.mua giùm em cục sạc và cục pin bác cho em cái hình và tiền em gửi cho bác nếu được bác kiếm giùm em cái bộ đầu cho súng vít luôn thanks

----------


## haki

có con nào ko sài than không anh

----------


## Tuancoi

Đà nẵng mấy hôm nay mưa dầm dề. Em được tụi bạn mang đi gâm rượu 2 hôm nay nên chưa thể chọn hàng và các lôi hết cái đống chiến lợi phẩm của bố già ra cho ae xem đc, mong ae thông cảm và cám ơn các ae đã gọi điện ủng hộ. Các ae quan tâmcó thể nhắn tin qua số của em, em sẽ liên lạc lại.thanks!

----------


## Tuancoi

Tính đóng topic này nhưng...., tình hình dọn dẹp kho bãi để xây lại nhà, lòi ra nhiều đồ quá, mà tiền thì thiếu, buộc phải cho đi bớt số hàng sưu tầm để lo cho cái chỗ ở trước. Hàng sưu tầm nên giá cũng sưu tầm, bác nào lỡ ko yêu xin đừng nói lời cay đắng. 
          Ms1 là mấy cặp ray 20, 4 rãnh bi  đen thui lui, đến từ châu phi, nhập quốc tịch korea . Hàng mới chưa sửa dụng nhìn vào sẽ biết. Có 2 loại như sau
                  Mấy em eo thon, chân dài tầm 350, 4 block , giá 1350k



             ------=-------=---------=-=-------###=----------=--------
                Mấy em chân ngắn, đít bự 200, 2 block. Giá 750k



  Lưu ý: Giá trên đã bao ship chuyển chậm hoặc bao ship Phương Trang. 
 Tạm mở màng như vậy đã. Bấm trên đtdd mõi tay quá!

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp tiếp 
                      Ms2 là mấy em chân dài mình dây đến từ nhật bản. Tên em nó là S15 với cái chân dài hơn 400 sẽ làm hài lòng các anh khó tính nhất,  tất nhiên là em nó vẫn còn trinh, và cái giá cho em nó là 900k/ cặp 4 block

----------


## shinkuto

anh tuấn có cặp ray tròn 30 kèm vime 16bc10 hành trình 800-1200 k. mai em chạy qua a xem.

----------


## Tuancoi

Mai 7h 30 đến uống cafe!

----------


## racing boy

đống khoan pin còn ko bác chủ

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã đóng gói hàng cho racing boy.

----------


## Tuancoi

Có bác hỏi cái đống ray ghẻ, ngắn ngắn ở bên trên cứ 100k 1 que hành trình 100. Rộng 40 -45. Hột hết thì bao ship.

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp tiếp mã số 3 hàng sưu tầm: là 2 đứa con cưng của tụi, 1 hoàng tử đen thui HSR15 cao 1.05 và 1 công chúa HG15 cao 1 mét, trắng như bạch tuyết. 2 đứa đẹp như mới.  ban


----------------------–#----#----##--------------------
Giá cho hoàng tử đen thui là 1.5 triệu, và giá cho công chúa là 1.3 triệu

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp Ms 4 là it thép mặt bàn đc đánh đá, dày 8 ly
 khổ 550x550. Giá 700k tấm

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tính đóng topic này nhưng...., tình hình dọn dẹp kho bãi để xây lại nhà, lòi ra nhiều đồ quá, mà tiền thì thiếu, buộc phải cho đi bớt số hàng sưu tầm để lo cho cái chỗ ở trước. Hàng sưu tầm nên giá cũng sưu tầm, bác nào lỡ ko yêu xin đừng nói lời cay đắng. 
>           Ms1 là mấy cặp ray 20, 4 rãnh bi  đen thui lui, đến từ châu phi, nhập quốc tịch korea . Hàng mới chưa sửa dụng nhìn vào sẽ biết. Có 2 loại như sau
>                   Mấy em eo thon, chân dài tầm 350, 4 block , giá 1350k
> 
> 
> 
>              ------=-------=---------=-=-------###=----------=--------
>                 Mấy em chân ngắn, đít bự 200, 2 block. Giá 750k
> 
> ...


Mừng lễ giảm giá cho mấy cặp ray mới xuống còn 1 triệu cho mấy em chân dài đít bự, và 500k cho mấy em chân ngắn đít to, giảm giá cho tất cả các mặt hàng liền hệ zalo để biết thêm chỉ tiết.  Thank!

----------


## Tuancoi

Mừng cái lễ thiếu tiền nhậu bán luôn cái combo mới ken xà ben, rin chưa sài luôn.. Dài 1.4 m, hành trình 900, ngang 180, ray 15,,  4 bi, vít me bước 10. Giá đẹp 6 triệu

----------


## ktshung

mới pm cho bác cap ray ms 1 trên zalo

----------


## hungson1986

Có con khoan be ton và con đục be ton nào dùng điện không cụ chủ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có con khoan be ton và con đục be ton nào dùng điện không cụ chủ


Ố ồ! Ray và combo đẹp thế ko hỏi lại hỏi khoan bể tông. Thế mới đau! 
Bạn cứ liên lạc qua số của mình nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=ktshung;113526]mới pm cho bác cap ray ms 1 trên zalo[/QUOTE
Hàng cho bác đây!

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục dọn kho.. . Là đống ray hiwin 15 dài 650 và 760, nay còn rất bót, dầu mở bảo quản còn lắm lem, hình thức hơi sấu tí những đẫm bảo chất lượng cho máy gỗ nhỏ. Giá mền 500k và 600k.

----------


## Tuancoi

Ray ế đê dưới 200k /kg, mua hết đồng giá 500k đê

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Ray ế đê dưới 200k /kg, mua hết đồng giá 500k đê


Đống nào 500k anh ơi

----------


## aiemphuong

khoan pin đó mua về có cần phải mua thêm pin sạc gì ko thớt, cái ray bé bé xinh xinh giá sao vậy thớt, thớt có xài zalo gì hơm để e ll cho dễ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đống nào 500k anh ơi


Là cái đống trên hình mỗi cặp 500k nhân lên 10 cặp 5 triệu

----------


## Tuancoi

> khoan pin đó mua về có cần phải mua thêm pin sạc gì ko thớt, cái ray bé bé xinh xinh giá sao vậy thớt, thớt có xài zalo gì hơm để e ll cho dễ


Zalo số 0935210022 nhé bạn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp tục dọn kho.. . Là đống ray hiwin 15 dài 650 và 760, nay còn rất bót, dầu mở bảo quản còn lắm lem, hình thức hơi sấu tí những đẫm bảo chất lượng cho máy gỗ nhỏ. Giá mền 500k và 600k.


Úp cái cho hàng nhanh bay nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Dọn kho phía sau nhà còn khoản vài tạ khoan pin, súng bắn vít kèm một số đồ 110 và một số đã nâng cấp lên 220V. Tất cả đều đã đc sửa chữa bảo dưỡng ngon lành.  Nay bố già chuyển sang chơi bơm hơi và máy phát điện nên muốn thành lý bớt. Giá khoan pin thành lý 200k/3cái, cưa kiếm220V 400k, khoan điện 200k.Còn Ae nào muốn mua lại với số lượng lớn sẽ có giá tốt. Liền hệ Tuấn 0935210022Đính kèm 28116Đính kèm 28117


khoan bin có dùng được không điện bao vôn lấy 3 cái chụp ảnh vào za lo 0943755199

----------


## Tuancoi

> khoan bin có dùng được không điện bao vôn lấy 3 cái chụp ảnh vào za lo 0943755199


Tình hình khoan pin còn 1 ít bác nào cần thì liền hệ zalo em.

----------


## Tuancoi

Ray các loại từ side nhỏ đến side to, từ hàng mới đến hàng cũ từ 150k đến 300k, bác nào cần zalo em gửi ảnh 



Các bác thông cảm vì em ko có nhiều thời gian nên ko thể phân loại từng em để đưa giá cu thể.  Bác nào cần cứ liền lạc quan zalo em sẽ gửi thông tin cu thể

----------


## sheeny

Bác còn cái sax Pin cho khoan không em đang cần

----------


## Tuancoi

> Úp tiếp mã số 3 hàng sưu tầm: là 2 đứa con cưng của tụi, 1 hoàng tử đen thui HSR15 cao 1.05 và 1 công chúa HG15 cao 1 mét, trắng như bạch tuyết. 2 đứa đẹp như mới.  ban
> Đính kèm 36185
> Đính kèm 36186
> ----------------------–#----#----##--------------------
> Giá cho hoàng tử đen thui là 1.5 triệu, và giá cho công chúa là 1.3 triệu


Fix giá cho 2 cặp ray trên giá cặp trắng 900k và giá cặp đen 1.2 triệu,  bán nhanh trong ngày

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp Ms 4 là it thép mặt bàn đc đánh đá, dày 8 ly
>  khổ 550x550. Giá 700k tấm 
> 
> Đính kèm 36354


Ngày giảm giá.  Giảm giá trong ngày,  còn lại mấy tấm thép phay phẳng giảm giá còn 600k / tầm cho mấy ae làm mặt bàn. Mai zô. mai zô

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác còn cái sax Pin cho khoan không em đang cần


Sạc pin mình ko có bạn nhé

----------


## thuan

> Tiếp tục dọn kho.. . Là đống ray hiwin 15 dài 650 và 760, nay còn rất bót, dầu mở bảo quản còn lắm lem, hình thức hơi sấu tí những đẫm bảo chất lượng cho máy gỗ nhỏ. Giá mền 500k và 600k.


em cần cập ray 20. dài 30 cm

----------


## hung1706

Ray 20 dài 3m 3m1 có ko anh?

----------


## Tuancoi

Mấy em chân đen thui dài 3 mét đi theo chồng rùi hung ơi,  chỉ còn mấy em tầm 2 mét thôi.

----------


## thuan

> mấy em chân đen thui dài 3 mét đi theo chồng rùi hung ơi,  chỉ còn mấy em tầm 2 mét thôi.


cặp ray 2m bác báo giá cho em nhe. 0947216576

----------


## Tuancoi

Ray dài 2 mệt chỉ còn cặp 25 thui bạn nhé

----------


## chetaocnc

bác cho em hỏi là khoan hiệu gì ạ có pin theo máy luôn k nếu lấy sl giá sao

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp Ms 4 là it thép mặt bàn đc đánh đá, dày 8 ly
>  khổ 550x550. Giá 700k tấm 
> 
> Đính kèm 36354


Xã hàng tiếp sắt tấm giá 600k....còn 3 tấm cuối cùng... Giải quyết trong ngày

----------


## mactech

Tại sao cứ phải giải quyết ngay trong ngày, ế mai có bán nữa không? Hôm trước bán cho tôi cái vitme 40 bước lớn, vì không hợp nên xin đổi qua tấm sắt này ông kêu hết rồi mà!

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=mactech;118916]Tại sao cứ phải giải quyết ngay trong ngày, ế mai có bán nữa không? Hôm trước bán cho tôi cái vitme 40 bước lớn, vì không hợp nên xin đổi qua tấm sắt này ông kêu hết rồi mà![/QUh
Bác thông cảm, 3 tấm này còn nằm trên cái khung sắt để mấy cái etô, làm bàn map trong xưởng. Này kẹt tiền quá nên đành tháo. Còn cây vít me 40 em ko nhớ nổi,  bác liền hệ lại zalo giúp em. Thanks!

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm mấy cái đầu bắn ốc bake có từ của bố già để dành giá 250 k cho tất cả,

----------


## dobinh1961

Chờ hàng mới

----------


## Tuancoi

Bớt 50k cho mấy bác đã mua súng khoan bắn vít của Tuấn còi. Bác nào cần 10 con thì 100k cho dễ mua.

----------


## Tuancoi

U đây.  Mấy em bắn vít  của nhật đã đi buôn mê. Bác nào cần mua với số lượng lớn em mua giúp giá mền hơn nhiều. Có thêm ít đồ chơi nho nhỏ Cho mấy bác em yêu khoa học, hay đam mê chụp ảnh, 2 cụm ray con lăn lên nhau, môt thẳng, một nghiêng, có khả năng trượt nâng cao lên đc 1 cm, chỉ cần khoan ta rô cho nó 1 con ốc là có thể điều chỉnh nó tới lui, lên xuống 

Giá 300k/ cái.  500/ 2 cái 
Cặp ray 15 nhan sắc thị nở, chân dài 340, 4 rãnh bi còn bót,  cho em nó về băm bèo, thái rau chắc cũng ok.

Giá cũng 300kk , fix giá 250k luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

Có cái biến tần 11kw, 380V ba pha cho dự án máy phay sắt,  nay đuối quá chỗ ra đi luôn,  giá 6.5 triệu
Đã text ok,

----------


## hoctap256

> Có cái biến tần 11kw, 380V ba pha cho dự án máy phay sắt,  nay đuối quá chỗ ra đi luôn,  giá 6.5 triệu
> Đã text ok,


nhà nhà phay sắt ng ng phay sắt ========)) e phay nhôm thấy nản quá

----------


## racing boy

> nhà nhà phay sắt ng ng phay sắt ========)) e phay nhôm thấy nản quá


mấy cái ếch toy lại làm cả bằng nhôm cơ, thế hỏng hết hàng à

----------


## saudau

> nhà nhà phay sắt ng ng phay sắt ========)) e phay nhôm thấy nản quá


Chú phay cái đồ khó xơi còn cha phay sắt, khóc gì nữa.

----------


## Tuancoi

> nhà nhà phay sắt ng ng phay sắt ========)) e phay nhôm thấy nản quá


Em Lỡ xa ngã anh ơi! Chứ em chích cnc vô người rùi,  cơn nghiện của em nó cứ hành hạ em dồn dập kiểu này chắc em chớt!  Mấy anh thương cho thằng em lầm lỗi ko lượng sức mình, mấy anh rước bớt cho em mấy cụ đá đó đi. Ko mai ra lại lên cơn,,,, mua thêm! Hì hi

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanh lý nguyên cái xe rùa,  300k 1 cái xylanh

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp đây,  2 em xylanh màu xanh đã đi Hà nội kiếm việc làm.

----------


## Hung rau

Có ray 35 dài 1m ko bác chủ thớt? 0934065560

----------


## Tuancoi

Ray 35 có những dài có 900 thôi bác.  Bác liên hệ zalo em gửi hình cho dễ,  cũng đỡ tốn tài nguyên của diễn đàn nhé!

----------


## Tuancoi

Tái phát Giang Hồ.... 




Điện 220V... Giá 1 triệu.... Ko bao ship 
Thêm mấy cái chà nhám còn luôn mấy cái hộp rách nát 


Giá 250k, mua hết 3 cái giá 600k/3 cái 
Thêm mấy em xe tăng T90





Giá 500k/ cái. Mua hết 3 cái giá 1.2 triệu /3 cái 
Tạm đến đó đã....

----------


## baole

Mình lấy máy cắt nhé gỗ nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mình lấy máy cắt nhé gỗ nhé


Thanks bác đã ghé nhà chơi!

----------


## Tuancoi

Tình hình máy cắt đã hết chỉ còn lại mấy con chà nhám. Thank các ae đã ủng hộ

----------


## daomanh_hung

mấy con trà nhám kẹp giấy thế nào thế ah?? e nhìn lạ quá!

----------


## Tuancoi

> mấy con trà nhám kẹp giấy thế nào thế ah?? e nhìn lạ quá!


Cái máy nhỏ thì nó có miếng dính của nó.  Giống miếng ráp chỗ cổ tay áo ấm. Còn đơn giản thì lấy keo con chó dán thui.

----------


## Duc87hp

> Tái phát Giang Hồ.... 
> Đính kèm 47708
> Đính kèm 47709
> Đính kèm 47710
> 
> Điện 220V... Giá 1 triệu.... Ko bao ship 
> Thêm mấy cái chà nhám còn luôn mấy cái hộp rách nát 
> Đính kèm 47711
> Đính kèm 47712
> ...


Chà nhám rung bản rộng b nhiêu vậy b

----------


## Tuancoi

> Chà nhám rung bản rộng b nhiêu vậy b


Rộng 8cm.  Chu vi vòng giấy nhám 500 nhé bạn

----------


## Duc87hp

> 


cặp này còn ko b ơi

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn vài cặp đẹp hơn chút.

----------


## Tuancoi

Hàng lại về thêm đc ít khoan giếng bê tông,  cộng xuất 900w, giá 900k.

----------


## Tuancoi

Thông báo có 1 kiện hàng máy cắt chà nhám của 1 bác bị viettel gửi lại vì số điện thoại ko gọi được.  Có bác nào mua hàng của em mà chưa nhận đc hàng, xin liên lạc lại gấp,  để điều chỉnh thông tin.

----------


## Duc87hp

> Còn vài cặp đẹp hơn chút.


Giá thế nào b ơi

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Hàng lại về thêm đc ít khoan giếng bê tông,  cộng xuất 900w, giá 900k.


 Cái này dùng điện gì vậy bác ?ngoài khoan bê tông có chế độ khoan thường không ạ ? nếu có cho em gạch 1 cái nhé
.TVT

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cái này dùng điện gì vậy bác ?ngoài khoan bê tông có chế độ khoan thường không ạ ? nếu có cho em gạch 1 cái nhé
> .TVT


Cái đó điện 220V nhé.  Có 3 chế độ như trên catalog

----------

v0danh

----------


## Tuancoi

Vì vừa hỏng smartphone nên ko thể liên lạc lại với bác Hiếu, hàng của bác bị gửi lại do số điện thoại ko liền lạc đc, bác liên lạc lại em sớm để em điều chỉnh thông tin gửi hàng ạ.

----------


## hieu_potter

Em nè bác Tuấn ơi. Sao số điện thoại không liên lạc được ta? Bác gởi cùng lúc e 2 kiện hàng, một kiện e nhận được mà. Chắc có sai sót gì đây!
Bác kiểm tra lại số điện thoại giúp e nhé. ( 0974753247).
Thanks bác!

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình cũng ko rõ nữa bạn ơi. Để mai mình báo lại viêttell điều chỉnh lại thông tin. Thank bạn!

----------


## hieu_potter

Không sao đâu bác Tuấn. Cứ từ từ mà giải quyết. em không gấp dâu.

----------


## Tuancoi

Có ít dao 0.3 mm.  giá 350k / hôp 50 cây.  Bác nào quan tâm alo em

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Có ray ssr20 ko bác tuấn ơi

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác liên hệ zalo mình gửi hình cho hoặc Cho mình cái số điện thoại mình alo

----------


## Tuancoi

Cập nhập chút ai có nhu cầu mua ray 30_35_40 thi alo nhé. Giá hửu nghị
[ATTACH=CONFIG]49873[/ATTACĐính kèm 49873

----------


## BKH

> Có ít dao 0.3 mm.  giá 350k / hôp 50 cây.  Bác nào quan tâm alo em


Dao phay hay mũi khoan vậy bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Dao phay đấy bác, em nghĩ zậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Dao phay hay mũi khoan vậy bác


Dao phay đó bác. Em đang tìm  cái kính lúp để chụp lại để ae nhìn cho rỏ hơn

----------


## clickmefunny

> Có ít dao 0.3 mm.  giá 350k / hôp 50 cây.  Bác nào quan tâm alo em
> Đính kèm 49662
> Đính kèm 49663
> Đính kèm 49664


Cái này là lưỡi khoan đấy ạ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cái này là lưỡi khoan đấy ạ


Mình dòm kính lúp thì thấy đầu lưỡi cắt nó giống lưỡi phay hơn, cầm vào lưỡi rồi xoay nhẹ  cán cũng thấy bén, nhưng khi lấy điện thoại  chụp thì nó ko thấy rỏ hình. Bạn đã sài loại này lần nào chưa?

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Loại này là phay đấy, phay nó mới cán lớn chứ khoan ko có đâu

----------


## kn94

Hix, em hoàng tử đen mê ghê  :Frown:

----------


## v0danh

Bác còn súng bắn vít đã lên 220V nào ko bác?

----------


## hoahong102

Khoan mạch in, thôi, có mấy hộp thử phay cực than cũng tạm, nhưng chơi thôi ko ăn thua

----------


## Tuancoi

> Khoan mạch in, thôi, có mấy hộp thử phay cực than cũng tạm, nhưng chơi thôi ko ăn thua


Mình chưa thử nó,  để con spinde cao tốc về chơi thử

----------


## Tuancoi

Đang có ít vít me và ray side lớn ngoài bãi. Bác nào cần alo em

----------


## khanh2511

trường cao đẳng y dược Tỉnh Gia Lai

----------


## Tuancoi

> trường cao đẳng y dược Tỉnh Gia Lai


Ôi my god!

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Mình dòm kính lúp thì thấy đầu lưỡi cắt nó giống lưỡi phay hơn, cầm vào lưỡi rồi xoay nhẹ  cán cũng thấy bén, nhưng khi lấy điện thoại  chụp thì nó ko thấy rỏ hình. Bạn đã sài loại này lần nào chưa?


mũi này còn ko anh. còn để em mấy cái cả mũi phay và khoan nhé. 
giá như nào nhỉ.

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn bạn nhé.  Giá 1 hộp 50 cây 350k đó bạn

----------


## v0danh

Cái này còn không bác?

----------


## v0danh

Con này nặng tầm bao nhiêu vậy bác?

Mình đang dùng con DongCheng, khỏe thật, nhưng nặng khủng khiếp.

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục dọn kho để xây nhà. Thanh lý đống ray sr 25 và 30 dài từ 1,8 -2 mét, đang được bảo quản bằng mỡ bò.  loại ray sr này khá nhẹ Giá 200k/kg.



Thêm it blok Hiwin và ray ngắn cho mấy bác làm in 3 d. Tổng 25 con trượt,  giá 2 triệu bao ship thường

----------


## dangkhoi

cần người dọn không e phụ dọn cho, dọn ít chôm nhiều

----------


## mactech

Ray đẹp quá!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cái này còn không bác?


Còn bạn nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> cần người dọn không e phụ dọn cho, dọn ít chôm nhiều


Còn mấy cục sắt nặng tầm 
1 tạ, qua vác giúp đi. Hi hi
 1

----------


## Trung Le

Mua ray THK sr25 mà ko mua blok co bán ko hả bác TUẤN BÉO ơi😍..nếu có thi ới vào Zalo em phát

----------


## Tuancoi

đủ loại abc giá rẻ

----------

hohuuty

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục don kho



Ray 20-25 dài 3-3.5 mệt còn mới ken giá 3met 7 triệu fix giá xuống còn 6.5 triệu/ cặp, 3.5 7,5 triệu xuống 7 triệu,

----------


## baole

Có ray 1.4m giá rẻ nào ko  hơi rơ cũng được bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có ray 1.4m giá rẻ nào ko  hơi rơ cũng được bác


Liên hệ qua zalo mình gửi hình cho

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm ít ray căn lon dài 1.8 mét, side 30 của hãng union tool  mã TG 30 . Giá  300k/kg




  Ray đc bảo quản rất tốt, chất lượng giống y như lúc mua về, ray đã qua sử dụng nhưng chất lượng còn tốt chán. Còn ray của hãng union tool có ngon không, thì mấy bác cứ hỏi 2 ông nhật này giúp nhé

----------


## phuocminhhoa

mình có ray thk sr20 nào dài tầm 45cm ko anh?

----------


## Tuancoi

> mình có ray thk sr20 nào dài tầm 45cm ko anh?


Có bạn nhé!

----------


## manipul

Ray con lăn này có mấy rãnh bi bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

4 rãnh bi. Có hình mặt cắt đó bạn

----------


## phuongmd

Chú còn mấy bộ J2S 400w show xem a múc hết.

----------


## Tuancoi

Anh múc đi cho thiên hạ buồn!

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn em đục mộng gổ, nhôm 5 đầu cắt . Đang lắp lại cái đầu cắt, buồn buồn bán luôn




Giá ra đi 4 triệu
Ưu tiên bác tuấn lm

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp tục don kho
> 
> 
> 
> Ray 20-25 dài 3-3.5 mệt còn mới ken giá 3met 7 triệu, 3.5 7,5 triệu


Đầu năm kiếm cái mở hàng, fix cái giá loại 3 mét còn 6.7 triệu,  và 3.5 mét giá còn 7 triệu

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục dọn kho. 10 bộ step 5 pha , hàng tháo máy ,giá đình viên 350k/ bộ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp tục dọn kho. 10 bộ step 5 pha , hàng tháo máy ,giá đình viên 350k/ bộ


Bác nào mua hết có giá tốt

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm tý thông tin về ray con lăn union tg30, block của mấy em nó như thế này đây, 
 

Có 1 cặp có 4 block giá 6,2 trieu, còn các cặp có 6 block cân theo kg lên là 7,5 triêu. Bác nào mua nhiều , nhanh gọn nhiêù thì có giá tốt

----------


## Tuancoi

Dọn kho lòi rai ít tấm thép phay phẳng 520x520 x8 dùng làm bàn máy rất tốt, giá đi nhanh 550k. Mua hết có giá tốt

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục dọn kho. Còn miếng đất trên kho giá 1.8 tỷ , bớt chút cho ae nào nhiệt tình...
Đính kèm 55796

----------


## Johan

Hàng ngon, giá ngon

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác có ray 25, dài 350 không, (nhắn Zalo không thấy bác trả lời)

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác có ray 25, dài 350 không, (nhắn Zalo không thấy bác trả lời)


Mấy ngày nay bận quá nên ko để ý. Cho lại số của bạn đi

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục dọn kho... Có ít bách gá động có step side 42 cho ae chế in 3D. Giá 60k/3 cái

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp tục dọn kho... Có ít bách gá động có step side 42 cho ae chế in 3D. Giá 60k/3 cái


Úp phát cho bay luôn 3 em nó

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn ít cây vít me 15 bước 20, hành trình 200 cho mâý bác chế cháo , giảm giá hết cỡ 200k/ cây..

----------


## trongnghia091

mũi khoan bạn nhé mình có cả chục kg ở nhà nè

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=trongnghia091;141668]mũi khoan bạn nhé mình có cả chục kg ở nhà nè[/QUOTE/]
 Hiểu chết liền

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn ít cây vít me 15 bước 20, hành trình 200 cho mâý bác chế cháo , giảm giá hết cỡ 300k/ cây


Tiếp tục thanh lý cho ae nào cần, 300k có cả gối, mua hết có giá tốt

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đầu năm kiếm cái mở hàng, fix cái giá loại 3 mét còn 6.7 triệu,  và 3.5 mét giá còn 7 triệu


Còn 1 cặp eg20 dài 3.3 mét fix giá 6 triệu. 1 cặp Hg25 dài 3 mét fix giá 6.5 triệu

----------


## Tuancoi

Cần tiền cho đi gấp 2 cặp ray NSK 20 , faif 3.5 m, 3 block/ thanh , chất lượng còn khá tốt, mua 2 cặp giá 11 triệu. Bán lẻ 6 triệu / cặp( giá ko bao ship)

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã bay 1 cặp chân dài 3.5 mét, còn 1 cặp cho bác nào có nhu cầu

----------


## Tuancoi

Mới về vài cây khoan pin  giá 1.3 triệu/ bộ ( 1 khoản, 1 pin,1 sạc)

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn ít cây vít me 15 bước 20, hành trình 200 cho mâý bác chế cháo , giảm giá hết cỡ 200k/ cây..


Tiếp tục thánh lý

----------


## Tuancoi

Có ít mũi tiện nhỏ có gắn hợp Kim, phù hợp cho máy mini hoặc tiện máy đồ nhỏ nhỏ, 


Giá bán thu hồi vốn 250k/ 5 que

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp tục don kho
> Đính kèm 53733
> Đính kèm 53734
> Đính kèm 53735
> Ray 20-25 dài 3-3.5 mệt còn mới ken giá 3met 7 triệu fix giá xuống còn 6.5 triệu/ cặp, 3.5 7,5 triệu xuống 7 triệu,


Up lên kiếm tiền uống bia đê, hê hê!!!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn ít cây vít me 15 bước 20, hành trình 200 cho mâý bác chế cháo , giảm giá hết cỡ 200k/ cây..


Đính chính chút, vít me trong thùng có 2 loại 15  và 12 do đường kính gần gần giống nhau nên ko để ý, thông báo là loại 15 đã hết còn loại phi 12 , giá 200k cây

----------


## hainghialk

> Tiếp tục dọn kho. 10 bộ step 5 pha , hàng tháo máy ,giá đình viên 350k/ bộ
> Đính kèm 54999
> Đính kèm 55002
> 
> Đính kèm 55000
> Đính kèm 55001


may bo nay con khong bac con bac de e 3 bộ nhé

----------


## hainghialk

nhắn cho e số tài khoản để e chuyển tiền nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> nhắn cho e số tài khoản để e chuyển tiền nhé


Đã gói hàng kỹ càng, chỉ còn chờ tiền về mua bia thôi

----------


## Tuancoi

Đổi gió chút,,, có hàng ba lô đựng laptop 15-17 inch hàng trâu cày, bò kéo, đen thui lui, phù hợp cho mấy ae mang loptop đi lại nhiều, hàng do công ty họ giảm giá nên ôm hàng vào nhiều, sell hàng giảm giá từ 385k xuống còn 200k . Ae nào quan tâm thì hú nhé.
. 






Đối thủ cùng lever với em nó đây

----------


## Tuancoi

Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ ba lô,,,, em xin được quay lại chủ đề dọn kho. 




 Van này chắc ko cần giới thiệu ,Bác nào yêu thủy lực thì hú em , giá 2 triệu

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ ba lô,,,, em xin được quay lại chủ đề dọn kho. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Van này chắc ko cần giới thiệu ,Bác nào yêu thủy lực thì hú em , giá 2 triệu


Tiết thật chả có bác nào yêu thủy lực cả

----------


## Tuancoi

Tổng dọn kho cái đi
Bt 40 Colet sk giá 600k/ cái



Tấm thép 560x560x8 bàn máy được đánh rất chuẩn, giá lấy vốn 500k



Trục quay máy cắt đá với 2 ổ bi đũa chịu tải nặng, còn 1 cái duy nhất 700k


Cơ cấu thay dao tự động, khí nén, kẹp Bt30  bán thu hồi vốn giá  900k


Bộ vi điều chỉnh, cái này khỏi cần nói nữa, giá 300k


Vai máy cao 420 dày 20 bề ngang tầm100 , được phay chuẩn 2 đầu giá bèo 250k cặp


Bàn sắt bên dưới để tủ điện, bên trên để máy vi tính hoặc máy mini, khung sắt nhấn cứng cáp. Giá 300k....nợ hình
Tạm vậy đã, ưu tiên anh em nào ở đà nẵng

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Mình tạm gạch vai máy cao 420 nhé

----------


## pvkhai

500k là giá của tấm sắt hay của cả cái bàn vậy bạn? mình muốn lấy 2 cái.

----------


## huyquynhbk

trục quay máy cắt đá dùng bi đũa còn ngon k bác ơi? trục ra đường kính bao nhiêu vậy?k còn đai ốc siết hả bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

> trục quay máy cắt đá dùng bi đũa còn ngon k bác ơi? trục ra đường kính bao nhiêu vậy?k còn đai ốc siết hả bác?


Còn nhé bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mình tạm gạch vai máy cao 420 nhé


OK bác ! cần thêm hình ảnh liên hệ Zalo nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn bộ driver điều khiển 2 trục bán 350k cho bác nào nghiên cứu, lấy linh kiện. Điện đóm vẫn lên bình thường

----------


## anhxco

> Tổng dọn kho cái đi
> Bt 40 Colet sk giá 600k/ cái
> 
> 
> 
> Tấm thép 560x560x8 bàn máy được đánh rất chuẩn, giá lấy vốn 500k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thích cái bàn mà k biết vận chuyển sao, ship tận nhà trả 600k nè

----------


## Tuancoi

> thích cái bàn mà k biết vận chuyển sao, ship tận nhà trả 600k nè


Cái mặt bàn thì OK. Còn cả cái khung nữa thì hơi phế...oánh xe quà nhà chơi rùi vác về.. hê hê

----------


## thuong91

Trục quay máy cắt còn không bác, đường kính trục bao nhiêu vậy ạ

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn 1 cái , đường kính tầm 40.

----------


## Tuancoi

Dọn tiếp có mấy cái chân su , chân máy giảm rụng, 1 bộ 4 cái 50k, ( lỗ lắp ốc 8)

----------


## thuong91

> Còn 1 cái , đường kính tầm 40.


Vòng bi đũa dạng côn hay dạng trục đứg bác, mà ray trượt tròn bên topic kia còn ko bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Dọn tiếp có mấy cái chân su , chân máy giảm rụng, 1 bộ 4 cái 50k, ( lỗ lắp ốc 8)


E lấy 4 cục chống rung nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Vòng bi đũa dạng côn hay dạng trục đứg bác, mà ray trượt tròn bên topic kia còn ko bác


Dạng côn nhé bạn, bộ ray trượt tròn đi rùi bạn nhé

----------

thuong91

----------


## Tuancoi

Bước chân ra giang hồ rùi.... Ko còn thời gian để ngâm cứu, dành cho mấy cái dự ớn dài hơi ra đi. 
Dự án 1 là dự ớn thấy dao tự động. Vật tư có được là 1 cái trục máy quấn dây cho tai nghe. Thấy nó phù hợp nên ôm về ngâm, phần đầu định mua cái đầu nối er25 đóng vô động ra giống mấy cái cục bt. Đầu trục là 2 ổ bi 7204. Thắng từ, xilanh tháo dao, 2 em cảm biến. Giá ra đi ko thể rẻ hơn 500k



Ra em nó ra như thế này

----------


## Tuancoi

Dự ớn thứ 2 là máy in 3 d, cố giữ lại 2 cặp vai máy. Vì biết trên khu công nghiệp ko còn nữa, nhưng nay cũng phải cho đi, kích thước  cao 420  rộng 60 ngang 30  sắt dày 15, phay phẳng 2 đầu, giá ra đi 400k cho 2 bộ.

----------


## Tuancoi

Dự ớn thứ 3 , cái náy bắt đầu gây cấn đây, ..còn máy bắn điện cực, bác nào thích mua cái đầu thì mua cái đầu, mua cái đuôi thì mua cái đuôi, em xẻ thịch nó ra bán luôn, trước định mua làm cái máy phay cơ be bé. Kích thước em nó cao 1.2 mét, hành trình 250-350. Năng tầm 6 tạ. 
Giá ra đi cả con 7.5 triệu .

----------


## v0danh

Ngon                                      .

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã tìm ra được mấy cái đầu cắt , bác nào đặt hàng thì hú em qua Zalo nhế!

----------

v0danh

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bước chân ra giang hồ rùi.... Ko còn thời gian để ngâm cứu, dành cho mấy cái dự ớn dài hơi ra đi. 
> Dự án 1 là dự ớn thấy dao tự động. Vật tư có được là 1 cái trục máy quấn dây cho tai nghe. Thấy nó phù hợp nên ôm về ngâm, phần đầu định mua cái đầu nối er25 đóng vô động ra giống mấy cái cục bt. Đầu trục là 2 ổ bi 7204. Thắng từ, xilanh tháo dao, 2 em cảm biến. Giá ra đi ko thể rẻ hơn 500k
> Đính kèm 66607
> Đính kèm 66608
> 
> Ra em nó ra như thế này
> Đính kèm 66609
> Đính kèm 66610


Cần chút tiền họp lớp đẩy rẻ luôn cái dự ớn này 350k/ bộ

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn vài em bt 40 collet  er 32 thanh lý lâý vốn giá 800k.

----------


## v0danh

> Đã tìm ra được mấy cái đầu cắt , bác nào đặt hàng thì hú em qua Zalo nhế!


Bao nhiêu 1 cây này vậy bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bao nhiêu 1 cây này vậy bác?


700k /  cây ...nhưng có mấy bác đang đặt gạch đến đầu tháng, nếu bé gạch em hú bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đã tìm ra được mấy cái đầu cắt , bác nào đặt hàng thì hú em qua Zalo nhế!


1 bác đặt 3 cây đã bể gạch vì em nó quá to so với cái đầu khoan của bác ấy , anh em nào còn nhu cầu liên hệ nhé. 1 em tầm 15 kg, đường kính trục trên ren là 39-40, thân trục dài 300, tổng dài 600 nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bt 40 giảm giá còn 500k em bác nào có nhu cầu thêm về hình ảnh liên lạc Zalo nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Đầy nhà quá bán luôn còn spindle fanuc 7.5Kw 6000rpm . Tháo máy ngoại hình còn mới còn nguyên Rin chưa bung, trục quay nhẹ. Giá ra đi 5.9 triệu/ 1 em ( có 2 em )

----------


## Tuancoi

Em đít đỏ đã đi Quảng Trị trong một nốt nhạc. Còn lại em đít đen

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tổng dọn kho cái đi
> Bt 40 Colet sk giá 600k/ cái
> Đính kèm 65341
> Đính kèm 65342
> 
> Tấm thép 560x560x8 bàn máy được đánh rất chuẩn, giá lấy vốn 500k
> Đính kèm 65343
> Đính kèm 65344
> 
> ...


Tiếp tục thanh lý số hàng bên trên , bớt cho ae nào nhiệt tình

----------


## Tuancoi

> Còn vài em bt 40 collet  er 32 thanh lý lâý vốn giá 800k.


Bt 40 ế đê... Dạo này bt 40 hổng có ai quang tầm luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đã tìm ra được mấy cái đầu cắt , bác nào đặt hàng thì hú em qua Zalo nhế!


Ế quá hổng thèm thanh lý , cho ế luôn!

----------


## Tuancoi

Mừng cái avata mới , cho lên sóng đê

----------


## vhgreen

mình còn khoang pin với bắn vít không anh.

----------


## Tuancoi

> mình còn khoang pin với bắn vít không anh.


Mình hết chơi kp nổi rùi bác nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

Đầu năm lên sóng chút cho thấy mình còn tồn tại. Giá cả các món các bác cứ đàm phán thoải nhé, được giá em gả hết

----------


## Tuancoi

> Ray các loại từ side nhỏ đến side to, từ hàng mới đến hàng cũ từ 150k đến 300k, bác nào cần zalo em gửi ảnh 
> Đính kèm 39159
> Đính kèm 39160
> Đính kèm 39161
> Các bác thông cảm vì em ko có nhiều thời gian nên ko thể phân loại từng em để đưa giá cu thể.  Bác nào cần cứ liền lạc quan zalo em sẽ gửi thông tin cu thể



Đầu năm lên lại 1 cái cho nó mới!

----------


## tvn24680

> Đầu năm lên lại 1 cái cho nó mới!


Em cẦn ray bản 20 hoac 25 dài 650 còn đẹp, bác có cặp nào k báo giá em nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Có nhé cho mình số đt hoạc liên hệ Zalo số 0935210022 nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Kiếm thêm được ít bộ plc Mitsubishi Fx2n-1pg. Tháo trong tủ điện của máy còn chạy ra. Hàng đảm bảo 1 đổi 1 nếu có vấn đề. Giá 3.2triêu/cái. Mua số lượng nhiều có bớt. Anh em nào có nhu cầu liên hệ sớm. Cần thêm thông tin gì cứ Zalo số dưới.

----------


## Tuancoi

Lấy thêm đc ít cái này cho mấy bác dễ đấu nối nè

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp tục dọn kho vượt khó. Bác nào cần ray 15-20 gọi em

----------


## Tuancoi

Kẹt tiền bán em máy hàn que Fumak của nhât còn bảo hành. Mua mới 5.2 triệu.. Mới sài đc vài lần... Bán lỗ 1.2 triệu còn 4 triệu. 


Cần thêm chi tiết j cứ liên hệ Zalo 0935210022

----------


## Tuancoi

Bán luôn con plasma công nghiệp hàng châu âu, kích thước dài rộng cao là 800x600x600. Tình trạng mất cái đầu cắt vì nó nằm trên thân máy cnc plasma, vẫn lên điện , để lâu rùi mà chưa mua đầu cắt về gắn vô vì chả có sắt mà cắt. Cho ra đi em nó với giá 12 triệu,  bớt cho bác nào nhiệt tình giải quyết nhanh giúp .

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bán luôn con plasma công nghiệp hàng châu âu, kích thước dài rộng cao là 800x600x600. Tình trạng mất cái đầu cắt vì nó nằm trên thân máy cnc plasma, vẫn lên điện , để lâu rùi mà chưa mua đầu cắt về gắn vô vì chả có sắt mà cắt. Cho ra đi em nó với giá 12 triệu,  bớt cho bác nào nhiệt tình giải quyết nhanh giúp .


Xuống giá tụt quần 5 triệu cho em plasma pc75 điện 220 và 380 đều được ..

----------


## Tuancoi

Mưa gió , còn ít hàng tồn giải nốt ,anh em nào quan tâm nhắn Zalo, Thanks

----------


## vpopviet

Cái plasma nặng nhiêu kg a.

----------


## Tuancoi

Trời ơi sao năm đó bác không Alo em. 3 năm sau em mới đọc cái tin của bác!

----------

VanToan234

----------

